# Tractor Brands Market Share Q4 2021



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

And we wonder why people can't find a machine these days or they are just so over priced. 

The most demanded tractor brands on the used equipment market | Mascus Blog USA










Amazing to notice that Mitsubishi-Mahindra Ag (MAM) is not on the listing. In 2020, they upset the charts surpassing John Deere globally in sales. 

Yanmar must be very happy with supplying engines to JD and NH.

These are just the charts, the full article is in the link provided above.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

It's amazing that Fiat is not a leader, even in Italy. But they are selling many Fiat tractors under the New Holland, Case IH, etc. emblems.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I do believe those listings are all for high output ag tractors only. Brands like Kubota tend to cater to the smaller output crowd, aka: Cuts and sub cuts. Kubota has been trying to make inroads into the ag market for a couple years but it's a hard nut to crack.

Me, I'd like to own a couple Fendt Vario's but I'm not that wealthy.


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> And we wonder why people can't find a machine these days or they are just so over priced.
> 
> The most demanded tractor brands on the used equipment market | Mascus Blog USA
> 
> ...


Wow... Amazing Ford/New Holland was sold to Fiat in 1987-88. Ford still a player?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy Acres said:


> Wow... Amazing Ford/New Holland was sold to Fiat in 1987-88. Ford still a player?


FoMoCo (Ford Motor Company) exited the tractor business decades ago. Only by name is the word Ford used anymore. 
So here is the biggest TWIST, CNH Industrial is part of, Fiat-Chrysler. So, Ford Ag is owned by Chrysler. hahahahaha 

Lee Iacooca would be grinning ear to ear on that one since Ford tossed him out.


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> FoMoCo (Ford Motor Company) exited the tractor business decades ago. Only by name is the word Ford used anymore.
> So here is the biggest TWIST, CNH Industrial is part of, Fiat-Chrysler. So, Ford Ag is owned by Chrysler. hahahahaha
> 
> Lee Iacooca would be grinning ear to ear on that one since Ford tossed him out.


In 1998 FIAT removed all *Ford* identification from their blue *tractors* and renamed them "New Holland" *tractors*. Fiat became the world's second largest tractor producer. Fewer players higher prices.


----------

